# any business advice..plzz



## ola_bosun (Oct 9, 2004)

Hi i'm starting up a new business in the boston area and snow plowing happens to be one of the 3 services i'll be offering, the other 2 being towing service and moving. I need some advice on as to what trucks are the best and just general advice on the business. i read threads here daily ( if not hourly), i know most people say subing under a larger company is best but i just havent come across such an opportunity yet so i'm deciding to register my business get some liability insurance and right now i'm trying to find some commercial vehicle insurance, which has been my most daunting task so far, no insurance i called around here offered commercial vehicle insurance for my plow truck. a friend of mine owns 3 seven eleven chain and he wants me to plow the parking lots, this would be the only job i'll be taking this year and maybe about a few(less than 5) residential driveways, by the way i have one older chevy k-10 with a 7.5in plow which is my backup truck, another k-10 with a 8ft plow which should be coming in next week , i'm planning on getting a tailgate spreader for my suv, a snow blower and one of those electric shovels, pls. any advice, comments or any help works for me as i'm new to all this, i'm learning all this at a fast pace, so again any help would work for me


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Have you looked at the threads in the box "Similar Threads"? Scroll down from here.


----------



## JD PLOWER (May 18, 2001)

ola Where are you located? We work in the Boston area also and might have some openings for subs depending on your availability. We plow in Cambridge, Somerville and Chelsea area. If your interested please let me know. Thanks JD.


----------



## ola_bosun (Oct 9, 2004)

*thanks JD*

Thanks JD.
I'm from the southshore area, email me at [email protected] so we could talk, i have a plow business registered in my name already so i hope it does not matter, email me so we could talk.
thanks


----------



## c_maint (Jan 25, 2002)

It sounds like you're on the right track. Just don't get over your head. Do you have people working for you , or are you running solo?


----------



## ola_bosun (Oct 9, 2004)

Yes, i have 1 guy working with me doing the plowing and i would have someone else drive the tow truck, i'm not even trying to do more than i can, thanks for the encouragement c_maint, i definitely appreciate that.


----------

